# BFN 11dp5dt - any hope



## divegirl99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Well I caved in and tested this morning at 11dp5dt and it was BFN on a clearblue (not the digital type).

Do you think it could change over the next few days? OTD is Thursday 15th.

thanks

xxx


----------



## dreamtobeamom (Oct 11, 2012)

hi divegirl

please do not be disheartened. It may be that your little emby is a late implanter and it takes time for hcg to be released into the bloodstream. Just relax (easy said than done i know!) and i will keep my fingers crossed for you. i would advise you not to take any more tests. Only a blood test will be 100% accurate.

I got my bfp at 4dp5dt and line got darker everyday but a friend of mine didnt get a bfp till official beta day and on that day she did test which was a bfn!!

xxxxx


----------



## divegirl99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Dreamtobeamom  

I'll try to stay away from the tests, unfortunately my clinic don't do blood tests - I have to do a hpt they gave me and then call with the results.

Congratulations on your BFP, I hope all is going well.

xx


----------

